# Congressman John Murtha is dead



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

May he rest in peace...He was a great man and a great leader...He will be missed!!


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Good Bye*

Good, This is the same guy that publicly accused our troops of murdering innocent people in Iraq and Afganistan. This was later proven false and he would not apologize to the troops defending us and risking their lives for others they don't even know. How could a man that wore the same uniform start publicly accusing our troops of murder because he didn't like GWB. Let's not forget about his questionable past in reguards to political paybacks to shady businessman. I don't care if they are Right or Left. Leave the troops alone and give them support, their work is hard enough.


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

He was good friends with daddy bush, George knew that (doubt GWB gave it a second thought)


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Still, doesn't account for his hatred for and dis-respect for The great men and women on the front lines defending this country.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

steelerzzz said:


> May he rest in peace...He was a great man and a great leader...He will be missed!!


you are kidding right? the guy should be honored for his service in Nam but after that he became a porker, a corrupt dem (goes hand and hand). The last 20 years he was pretty much scum


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

*Ex-US congressman Charlie Wilson dies in hospital*

Former US congressman Charlie Wilson has died at the age of 76, a hospital spokeswoman has said.

Mr Wilson represented Texas in the House of Representatives from 1973 to 1996 and was nicknamed "Good Time Charlie" for his party-loving ways. 

The 2007 Hollywood film Charlie Wilson's War told of his efforts to arm the Afghan mujahedeen during the 1980s Soviet occupation. 

Actor Tom Hanks portrayed Mr Wilson in the movie. 

The hospital spokeswoman said Mr Wilson had died on Wednesday of "cardiopulmonary arrest", the Associated Press news agency reports


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Wheres the respect.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

steelerzzz said:


> May he rest in peace...He was a great man and a great leader...He will be missed!!


Yeah....ok!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeXwRBOFzlI

How in the heck does a guy imbed a video around here?


----------



## maddog68 (Mar 19, 2007)

about time, now if we could find a way to get rid of the rest of congress, the senate and the house and start over.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I did not shed a tear for this POS.....the things he said about my beloved Marines......which he never apologized for. I dont care how long he was in the USMC, he was despised by them for what he said......he was a typical belly crawling Democrat.......


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is the "Mutha" of all blotched gallbladder surgeries below. Not only did they blotch the procedure, but by the details I read about on-line when this occurred, they also didn't know how to discover what went wrong and treat appropriately. 
Listen here....on a lap cholecystectomy (as with any surgery) get the surgeon with lots of experience. There is no invasive procedure that can't go wrong quick.

http://www.fox40.com/news/headlines/ktxl-news-airman,0,4446243.story


----------

